# How Best to Care for the Ill in the Community as a Christian Friend



## Theoretical (Jan 8, 2007)

How should a Christian care for those both Christian and non-Christian in his circle of friends when they are ill (in my circles at the university, I know a fair number who are at least somewhat frail health-wise, for instance)? Obviously there is a host of differences between how a church should conduct a ministry to the sick within the church and possibly in the community than there is on an individual basis, but I am curious as to both issues.

I really want to serve those friends of mine (in both categories above) who are ill and suffering at times, but I am totally unsure of how to approach the best care for their needs in these seasons.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, I'm sure there are a lot of ways to answer this question ranging from the financial to the medical to the emotional to the spiritual... 

I have a relative who is a hospital chaplain who could probably give some good counsel.

One sermon that I read on this subject -- which has perhaps deathbed patients in view -- is by Matthew Poole: _How Ministers or Christian Friends May and Ought to Apply Themselves to Sick Persons, for their Good, and the Discharge of their own Conscience_.

You may find it interesting reading here (scroll down).


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, if you're looking for practical, my wife has been benefitting (actually, my whole family has been benefitting) from friends from church making evening meals for us while my wife is recovering from her C-section. From December 15 to January 8, she has not had to cook a single dinner. When you have 5 children, THAT is a blessing of a great magnitude. And it works for believers and non-believers. Especially with non-believers, "why are you doing this for me?" will most likely come up. 

Be a tasty light unto the world...


----------

